# Bafle "fussion" quema el fusible



## RoCkE (Oct 29, 2010)

hola!! soy nuevo en el foro y este es mi primer tema q*UE* comento, les cuento de mi soy estudiante del 5to semestre de Ing en comunicaciones y electronica del IPN en México.

pues tengo un bafle de la marca fussion y cuando lo revise no prendia por completo entonces lo primero q*UE* *H*ice fue checar el fusible, y efectivamente esta*B*a quemado, lo cambie y al segundo dia de uso se volvio a quemar, se me *H*izo raro pero lo volvi  a cambiar sin mas. pero despues solo funciono una vez y al*--*momento de conectarlo volvio a volar, ahora le e cambiado el fusible nuevamente y si prende pero ya no la quiero usar por que se q*UE* muy seguramente el fusible se volvera a reventar, que creen que pueda ser?? ami lo unico q*UE* se me ocurre es un capacitos electrolitico me dijieron q*UE* si es eso el q*UE* falle estara un poco inflado, pero ya los cheque y segun yo estan bien.

ustedes que opinan??


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

¿Fotos?
Por la marca que mencionas compatriota, ha de ser de los que abundan por todo México... Es probable que los condensadores de filtrado están a punto de chiflar.


----------



## RoCkE (Oct 29, 2010)

cual es el condensador de filtrado??? ahy un capacitor que esta medio raro jaja bueno yo nunca lo avia visto solo se q*UE* es un capacitor *POR* q*UE* dice microfaradios esta en el interruptor de encendido donde tambien esta el fusible es amarillo y rectangular, ese es el capacitor de filtrado ?? o cual?? o como puedo verificar q*UE* capacitor es?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

Me refiero a los que están cerca del puente rectificador. Por lo regular ponen de los más cag...dos posibles. Me ha llegado unas consolas genéricas amplificadas con ese tipo de fallas y los componentes que tienen son de muy mala calidad, los Condensadores revientan y se ponen en corto los rectificadores y quizás los TR`s finales.


----------



## RoCkE (Oct 29, 2010)

los q*UE* van en el puente rectificador osea si me an servido mis clases jaja los que van del otro lado del transformador cierto? los q*UE* convierten de CA a CD?? am y ahy eh visto 2 capacitores grandes y varios pequeños pero creo q*UE* para revisar los pequeños tendria q*UE* desoldarlos *POR* q*UE* esta muy reducido el espacio pero confiare en ti y los quitare, ahora como se cual esta fallando? la unica forma que se para checarlos es con continuidad que no deve de marcar ammm y mi multimetro mide capacitancia, me deve de dar la marcada y ya? o como lo pruebo??

perdon *POR* mi ignorancia


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

¿Como saber cuando están fallados? Cuando están reventados!!!
Cuando enciendes el aparato aún suena?


----------



## RoCkE (Oct 29, 2010)

asi es, suena y puede servir uno o dos dias, pero despues se quema el fusible


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

Intenta medir el consumo del amplificador intercalando un amperímetro entre las ramas del amplificador, veamos si este anda malo.
Saludos!
PS: Fotos?


----------



## eLBARDOS (Oct 29, 2010)

Parece un corto circuito o exceso de consumo de corriente. Algun componente en corto 
saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2010)

RoCkE dijo:


> .....perdon *POR* mi ignorancia


El desconocimiento sobre "Como reparar tu amplificador" se puede perdonar, el lenguaje SMS *NO*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## RoCkE (Oct 30, 2010)

Uf perdón no sabía que a los que viven en la “Vía láctea” le afatara tanto la ortografía después de todo pensé que podía ser un poco informal. Pero ok ya entendí.

Saludos a la “vía láctea"


----------



## RoCkE (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola, sigo con la incógnita de que será lo que ande mal en mi circuito. Aquí les dejo unas fotos espero ayuden.
ESTA ES DE ENFRENTE


DE ATRAS



DEL REVERSO DEL ECUALIZADOR Y LAS ENTRADAS Y SALIDAS


----------



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

Cuando un fusible se quema es toda una torpeza poner de vuelta uno y probar, porque tal vez al salar la primera vez el daño fue leve o no alcanzo a dañarse pero al insistir se termina destruyendo como uno que me  trajeron cuando el trafo empezo a largar olor a quemado, estos equos llevan tipicamente los TDA2030, pero  por la estupidez de querer más potencia le enchufaron otro parlante y en la mayoria de esos los TDA no son de ST son copias chinas hay algunos que ni dice TDA ni 2030 y claro sobre corriente, le cambiaron el fusible y siguieron insistiendo, recontraquemaron los integrados y el transformador  de poder puente de diodos incluidos....

Sobre todo si el fusibe est emnegrecido o el interio esta brillante es idnicio de un imporante corto circuito


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 5, 2010)

El fusible original es remplazado por uno similar en características?
Estos aparatos no drenan más de 50W en reposo, así que para asegurar que el fusible no se funda solo... debe de ser mínimo de 500mA. ¿Cual es el voltaje en las ramas del amplificador?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

Reèmplazarlo por otro igual al original, pero si este esta emnegrecido yo esta brillante dentro del tubo eso indica un gran cortocirtcuito y partes dañadas, colocarlo de nuevo es dañar más el equipo al vicio.
Cuando un fusible se quema hay que averiguar porque se quemo, una vez eliminadas las causas colocar uno identicio al que tenia y el equipo volvera  a funcionar, si vuelve a saltar es porque la causa no fue eliminada.
Para evitar daños mayores a mis clientes les digo traiga el equipo si es una pavada, no gastara gran cosa y ellos saber porque asi hago si el fusible salto pero no por haber un daño, ni les cobro o solo limpieza si esta muy sucio, pero es infimo. Entonces prefieren traermelo antes de meter mano algunos aprendieron y les dolio el bolsillo.

A veces bienen y me piden tenes un fusible como este, si les digo, para que es? ah es de un TV, el fusible esta recontra negro por dentro, le digo mira tenes una rotura importante no coloques uno nuevo, traelo te lo veo y te digo que tiene, no no vendeme uno igual y otro más grande, No, soy un tecnico responsable y esto me dice que esta algo dañado y no te voy a dar algo que se que lo va a dañar más. lo siento que te lo venda otro yo no hago eso, se van enojados, pero luego la reaidad les golpea n la cara y son muy pocos los que se animan a decir "tenia razon, lo hice de goma " otros son los hijo y o la  mujer que vienen y te comentan que lo destruyo, y encima van y se lo llevan a otro para que se lo arregle por lo general un "cambiapiezas", que solo hace más daño y luego llega a tus manos porque no queda otra, y de una falla simple hay que terminar rehaciendo medio aparato

los invito a leer el topic "historia de cambia piezas· aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/historias-cambia-piezas-cronicos-46079/#post391411


----------



## nesthor guevara (Dic 4, 2013)

Hola, yo también tengo un amplificador kapton con el mismo problema.
Y si es verdad una resistencia se quemo por dentro, lo trajeron así.
Cambie resistencias pero me sigue quemando el fusible, solo prende un instante, y se quema.
Los capacitores parecen estar dentro del rango, falta probar el puente de diodos y el regulador.
pandacha, que opinas tu? alguna orientacion?
gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2013)

Saca todos los transistores de potencia. Verifica que tengas la tensión correcta en la salida. Cambia la resistencia que está dañada por otra.

Una vez que verifiques cuales transistores de potencia siguen vivos, prueba energizando el amplificador SIN conectar ningún transistor de salida. Recuerda, poner una lámpara de 100W en serie con el primario de la fuente de poder para no quemar nada.

Verifica que tengas las tensiones correctas en la fuente de poder. Con la lámpara en serie, es imposible que quemes un fusible mas. Así que procura hacer todas las pruebas necesarias con la lámpara conectada.

Sin los transistores de potencia soldados, mide la corriente que circula por las ramas del amplificador, Si tienes mas de 100mA en alguna de las ramas, hay más transistores dañados, con fugas, diodos en corto, condensadores en mal estado, etc.

Suerte.
Saludos al foro!

PS: Es mejor referir tu inquietud con el foro que a un usuario en especifico. El panda ese, se fue hace mucho... Y la paz regresó al foro. Seeee...


----------



## nesthor guevara (Dic 4, 2013)

Muchas gracias!Tacatomon 
Ya cheque los transistores de potencia y zas!. están tronadisimos.
son A940 y el 5198 dos de cada cual, ademas de uno 2073 y 2 A1941, en pocas palabras toda la etapa de salida jajaja.
Falta buscar entre los diodos algo en corto y ver también una revisada aun regulador 7805 que esta por ahí checar los capacitores de la fuente.
en tu parecer y experiencia que crees que paso?
si pudieras orientarme ,o algunos compañerosen el foro.
gracias!!


----------



## el arcangel (Dic 5, 2013)

las causas pueden ser varias, tal vez le diste rosca al bafle , levanto temperatura ( no vi ningun forzador de aire ) y el equipo paso a tocar el arpa , comproba el parlante  si esta bien, si raspa los tr de salidas se calientan y si sigue asi vuelan revisa la bocina, las resistencias de acoplamiento de los tr que se han quemado algun zener y cambia el capacitor de la red de zobel, este suele desvalorizarse haciendo oscilar al amplificador destruyéndolo.
No olvides probar el ampli con una serie, Saludos y Suerte !!!


----------



## nesthor guevara (Dic 5, 2013)

Si entendí,solo que yo no soy el que publico del bafle fussion.
Mi problema es parecido y aunque tengo teoría de electrónica me falta mucha practica.
No fue por problema de parlante, la mía es una mixer kapton y si se volaron todos los tr.
y no encuentro que fue lo que voló los transistores.
Temo volarlos otra vez al cambiarlos por no encontrar la falla.
No puedo medir tensiones porque no se donde colocar la mentada lampara de 100w y ni se a que se refieren.
Ya vi que dicen que conecte el circuito sin los tr pero con la lampara para no quemar mas piezas.
¿sera que el puente de rectificador este mal?
O sera ¿que los capacitores de la fuente estén dañados?
Ojala puedan orientarme.gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 5, 2013)

En este tema encontrarás información sobre como instalar la lámpara serie y probar los amplificadores (Calibrarlos también).

http://bit.ly/1bl8oR4

Saludos!


----------



## el arcangel (Dic 5, 2013)

nestor guevara presta atenciión .. las causas de las destruccion de los tr de salidas pueden haber sido un corto,...o. si trabajo con  4Ω o menos los equipos calientan mas y si no tenes una buena refrigeracion se queman, los driver presentaron fuga segun el tipo de tr tengas tambien se queman, revisa resistencias de acoplamiento y los driver .
la seria la podes hacer en la entrada 220v no tengas miedo de prender el equipo de esa manera no se va a quemar, saludos y suerte !!


----------



## nesthor guevara (Dic 6, 2013)

mil gracias !!
a los 2 si ya vi como va, y otra vez gracias..
lo probare y checare tensiones, y ya les platico como me fue. 
apenas vi el tema tambien de fogonazo y ahi vi el diagrama de la lampara.
Dios les bendiga!!


----------



## gatinflo (Ene 14, 2014)

hola tengo un bafle fussion identico al tuyo y me acaba de presentar el mismo problema quema el fisible solo que este ya no suena apenas cambie el fussible y lo quema al instante.

solo queria saber si pudiste reparar el tuyo y que piezas cambiaste?

espero me puedas ayudar.
gracias.


----------



## carloshenao1981 (Ago 1, 2014)

nesthor guevara dijo:


> Si entendí,solo que yo no soy el que publico del bafle fussion.
> Mi problema es parecido y aunque tengo teoría de electrónica me falta mucha practica.
> No fue por problema de parlante, la mía es una mixer kapton y si se volaron todos los tr.
> y no encuentro que fue lo que voló los transistores.
> ...



donde encuentro el fusible

necesito cambiarlo me pueden colaborar


----------

